# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  پرتو درمانی(رادیوتراپی )

## saeed konkur 92

من رتبه ام به پرتو درمانی یا همون رادیوتراپی میرسه ولی از بازار کارش هیچ اطلاعی ندارم.
اگه شما چیزی میدونین بهم بگین.
در مقایسه با سایر رشته های پیراپزشکی چطوره؟

----------


## mahsa92

منم اصن نمیدونم چی هست

----------


## Parniya

*مقدمه*امروزه با توجه به ابعاد گسترش علم پزشکی ، علم رادیوتراپی در  درمان بیماران سرطانی ارزش والایی را کسب نموده است. به همین دلیل نیاز به  تربیت افرادی که آشنا به این علم و استفاده از آن در جهت درمان بیماریهای  باشند ، از اهمیت خاصی برخوردار است.  

*1-تعریف و هدف*  

دوره کاردانی پرتو درمانی جهت تربیت نیروی انسانی مورد نیاز بخشهای پرتو درمانی در سطح کاردان ، تهیه و تنظیم شده است .  
فارغ التحصیلان این دوره قادر خواهند بود در مراکز پرتو درمانی (  رادیوتراپی )سراسر کشور بعنوان تکنسین رادیوتراپی زیر نظر متخصصان این رشته  کلیه خدمات مورد لزوم را انجام دهند.  

*5-ضرورت و اهمیت* 

باتوجه به توسعه روز افزون تکنیک های پرتو درمانی و نیز گسترش علم پرتو  درمانی در درمان بیماران سرطانی و همچنین توسعه مراکز آموزشی و بخشهای  پرتو درمانی در سراسر کشور جهت اجرای دستورات صحیح متخصصین این رشته نیاز  به تربیت کاردان تکنولوژی پرتو درمانی احساس و لذا رشته فوق ایجاد می گردد. 





*سطوح رشته*ردیف
 نام دانشگاه
 کاردانی
 کارشناسی
 ارشد
 دکترا

1
علوم پزشکی و خدمات بهداشتی- درمانی بابل

 *



2
علوم پزشکی و خدمات بهداشتی- درمانی شهید بهشتی

   *









*درسهای رشته*ردیف
 نام درس
ردیف
نام درس

1
 فارسی
2
 آناتومی

3
 آناتومی سطحی بدن
4
 اخلاق و تربیت اسلامی

5
 اصطلاحات و کلیات پزشکی
6
 اصول محاسبات و برنامه ریزی در رادیو تراپی

7
 بافت‌شناسی و آسیب‌شناسی
8
 تربیت بدنی 1

9
 تکنیک های رادیو تراپی 1
10
 تکنیک های رادیوتراپی 2

11
 تکنیکهای پزشکی هسته ای
12
 تکنیکهای رادیوگرافی 1

13
 تکنیکهای رادیوگرافی 2
14
 دستگاههای رادیوتراپی

15
 رادیوبیولوژی و حفاظت در برابر پرتو های یونساز
16
 زبان خارجی

17
 فیزیک تشعشع و مواد رادیواکتیو
18
 فیزیولوژی انسانی

19
 فیزیک عمومی
20
 کارآموزی بیمارستانی

21
 کمکهای اولیه و مراقبت از بیمار
22
 معارف اسلامی 1






*صنعت و بازارکار*فارغ التحصیلان دوره فوق دیپلم دوره کاردانی تکنولوژی پرتو درمانی باید مهارتهای نظری و عملی زیر را کسب کرده باشند.  
*الف)*فراگیری نظری اشعه ایکس و چگونگی تولید آن ، مواد رادیو اکتیو و قوانین مربوط به آن .  
ب)انجام تکنیکهای مختلف پرتو درمانی و شیمی درمانی زیر نظر مستقیم پزشک متخصص پرتو درمانی  
*ج)*فراگیری طرق مختلف از اشعه ایکس و تشعشعات حاصل از مواد رادیواکتیو ، حفاظت در برابر خطرات ناشی ا زتشعشع پرتوهای یونیزان .

دانشنامه

----------


## saeed konkur 92

معرفی رشته رو قبلأ خونده بودم و میدونم چیه.
منظور بازار کار واقعیش هست.
مثلأ علوم آزمایشگاهی که یکی از بهترین رشته هاست، بازار کارش رو تو معرفی رشته خوب مینویسن ولی واقعیت اینه که اگه الان کسی مدرک بگیره بره آزمایشگاه خصوصی .البته اگه نیاز باشه. ماهانه 300، 400 تومن میدن.
در مورد این رشته هم من میخوام بازار کار واقعیش رو بدونم

----------

